# Best type of fletching jig



## mrosenbaum11 (Oct 20, 2012)

What would you guys recommend to a newcomer to fletching? I shoot a Mathews Reezen with a rip cord rest. I currently am shooting easton bloodhunter arrows for 3-d and hunting. I plan on getting some gold tip arrows, then moving on to a 3-d set up with fatter arrows. Would I do left or right helix? Also I am left handed and have a 27.5" draw if that makes a difference.


----------



## SweetTalker (Nov 20, 2012)

Which vanes you shoot? I fletch my arrows with blazer vanes and use a straight fletching jig and have never had an issue.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I like the Bitzenburger jig. Feathers are where you have to decide on left or right helical--if you shoot left wing feathers, and want a helical fletch, choose a left wing clamp. You can also fletch feathers straight or offset with a straight clamp. With vanes, you use straight, right, or left helical.

Chad


----------



## los11 (Dec 10, 2012)

mrosenbaum11 said:


> What would you guys recommend to a newcomer to fletching? I shoot a Mathews Reezen with a rip cord rest. I currently am shooting easton bloodhunter arrows for 3-d and hunting. I plan on getting some gold tip arrows, then moving on to a 3-d set up with fatter arrows. Would I do left or right helix? Also I am left handed and have a 27.5" draw if that makes a difference.


I fletch all my arrows with a right helical they fly super straight, i use the arizona eazy flecth its $45 it does all 3 vanes at a right helical. And i use Blazer X2 vanes


----------



## bearbowcoastie (Apr 18, 2011)

Standard size arrows I use an EZ Fletch, line cutters or feathers I use my Bitz....I would say the EZ fletch can't be beaten when it comes to blazers with a heli, but a Bitz is the most versatile.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

IMHO, the Arizona EZ fletch is junk. Spend the money and get a Bitz. Or if you are shooting Blazers, get the Blazer jig. You'll be a lot happier with the consistency in the long run.


----------



## Foxtrot92000 (Dec 24, 2012)

I was thinking about getting into fletching too. However, I wouldn't be fletching very many arrows and it wouldn't be all that often so I wouldn't see the reason to spend a whole lot of money on a fancy/multiple arrow jig. I was looking at putting some Rayzr feathers on my Bloodlines, but is be on a budget of maybe $30-$40. Any jig suggestions other than the Bohning? 


--Alex


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I would look at a JoJan...they go for about $40.


----------



## stricklines (Jan 27, 2013)

I just used an Arizona ez fletch tfletch my first 2 arrows ever today and it was extremely simple. I would recommend this jig for sure


----------



## mikpac (Apr 8, 2012)

Just bought a grayling with right helical clamp. It was 45.00 with shipping. Google search Grayling flatching jig for website or bass pro sells them. I bought mine direct from company and it was at my door in 4 days. Cant beat it and it does just as good job as any. I think its great becouse it comes with a front dial for different diameter arrows. Just fletched up a half dozen in a snap.


----------



## seanpelley (Feb 27, 2012)

Despite prior opinions, I like th he Arizona EZ Fletch. I have been using it for about 1 1/2 years.  Very simple, and I've never had a problem with consistency (think I've "scrapped" 1 set )- just keep it clean with some acetone.


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

get a bitzenburger, shoot a right helical

the reasoning behind a right or left helical is based off of fingers shooters years ago, left handed shooters shoot a left helical, right handed shooters shoot a right helical. standard now a days with compounds and releases is to just shoot a right helical now but some still shoot left helical. 

a bitz is definitely worth the money and is by far the best jig you can buy. don't cheap out, the bitz will fletch any sized arrow pretty easily and i know that some guys have a little bit of trouble with the fatter shafts.


----------



## caligator (Mar 3, 2013)

My Bitzenburger is 20+ years old. Bought an extra helical clamp and have never looked back. Every fletching is the exact same degree every time. It has fletched old school carbons all the way up to 2512's, 2 inch vanes and feathers all the way up to 5 inch vanes and feathers. Well over 100 dozen shafts through this jig! Spend the extra $$$$$ it will pay off in the long run.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

Blitz.

Last you longer than you'll live.

You like it being all metal construction when you need to get any glue off the clamp.

I only fletch a couple dozen a year on average but they are always the same.

And if you use pin nocks there is a guy on here that sells a great add on for the blitz for a reciever.

I always use a right helical with a lil' off set on a ff418 vane.


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

*Buy The Bitzenburger!*



drewbie8 said:


> get a bitzenburger, shoot a right helical
> 
> the reasoning behind a right or left helical is based off of fingers shooters years ago, left handed shooters shoot a left helical, right handed shooters shoot a right helical. standard now a days with compounds and releases is to just shoot a right helical now but some still shoot left helical.
> 
> a bitz is definitely worth the money and is by far the best jig you can buy. don't cheap out, the bitz will fletch any sized arrow pretty easily and i know that some guys have a little bit of trouble with the fatter shafts.


The word I got out of the local shop -- which seems to understand this stuff -- is that left/right helical on finger bows relates to which side of your bow you rest the arrow. Arrow rest off the left side, left helical. Theory is that you want the arrow rolling off the rest rather than into it. Of course the arrow is nocked into the string, can't rotate but for maybe for six inches -- fistmele / brace height. 

Back into traditional recurve after about 50 yrs. 40# 62" Samick Sage, Easton Storm 400 carbon arrow, 125 grain target tips. (Flemish string). 

I sprang for a Bitzenburger Dial O Fletch Fletchmaster. They're about $125 and worth every cent ($90 for the jig. $35 for the clamp). I just fletched 10 arrows, 4" left helical target fletch. MUCH more stable than the "rubber" vanes on the stock arrows. Not looking necessarily to recoup the $$$ on the jig from $$$ saved by building my own arrows. For me it's more about building my own arrows, like tying my own flies, and loading my own ammo. 

Spend the $$$ for a Bitz, for all the reasons listed in this thread. It's solid, tight, accurate, and fletches the shaft uniformly, stays in adjustment. Features for fletching 120 degrees, 90 degrees, 75 / 105 degrees. There's a fine tune adjust for centering the clamp over the shaft. Magnet on the jig secures the clamp and holds it tight against the shaft. No Mickey Mouse, no funky variation in the process. Just clean, tight, uniform fletching, arrow after arrow.


----------



## scmike (Oct 29, 2012)

I bought an EZ Fletch and had to turn right around and buy a Bitz. You need a different EZ Fletch for carbon and aluminum, and they don't do wood. They also work on only a limited range of shaft diameters. I think they're fine for vanes (not feathers) on a narrow range of shafts, but the Bitz is more versatile.


----------



## Spiked2kx (Mar 3, 2013)

Get the bolt from az ez fletch. It's specifically for bigger shafts I use it for my xcutters works just fine. Check there website they make one for just about anything you could want.


----------

